# Shallot Hummus



## goldilocks (May 21, 2013)

I'm rather addicted to trying out different variations of hummus and I created this a few weeks ago. This one is lovely if you like fairly strong flavours. 
Enjoy!

Ingredients
I can of chickpeas in water - keep the water 
3 tablespoons of tahini
The juice of 3 lemons
3 tablespoons of the reserved chickpea water
2 small shallots - diced and cooked until soft, aromatic and slightly transparent 
2 cloves of garlic
Salt

For decoration
Olive oil
Paprika 

In a food processor add all ingredients apart from those for decoration. 
Blitz until smooth.

Scoop into bowl. Decorate with a little olive oil and paprika.

Serve with chopped fresh veg or warm pitta bread. YUM!

Tip: I have learnt that by adding the wet ingredients to the food processor first (water, lemon juice, tahini) and then the rest on top, I get the smoothest consistency. Shouldn't matter since I stop and stir a few times anyway, but trust me, it does!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

That's an awful lot of lemon to 1 can of chickpeas and well beyond the ratios I find palatable  to 1 can of chickpeas.

Are you sure you don't maybe mean tablespoons of lemon juice?


----------



## goldilocks (May 21, 2013)

Nope I mean the juice of 3 lemons. Try it.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

That's 9 tablespoons?


Goldilocks said:


> Nope I mean the juice of 3 lemons. Try it.


----------



## goldilocks (May 21, 2013)

I don't know how many tablespoons it is, it doesn't look like 9 tablespoons! It's just the juice of 3 average sized lemons.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Goldilocks said:


> I don't know how many tablespoons it is, it doesn't look like 9 tablespoons! It's just the juice of 3 average sized lemons.


Hm, perhaps you could describe "average sized lemons" in the UK?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Or maybe how big the can of Chickpeas is. Standard can of chickpeas in the US is 15 ounces or 425 grams.  But based on the amount of rest of the ingredients, I think it's close the to US size.


----------



## goldilocks (May 21, 2013)

The can of chickpeas is 410g.

Flicking through a MasterChef cookbook last night and found a very very similar recipe, only they used 3 cloves of garlic and I use 2, and they did straight hummus not with shallots. They too used the juice of 3 lemons - I knew I wasnt going mad /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif

I guess I'm not allowed to copy their recipe out here to show you?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Typically, the only ingredients in canned garbanzo beans (aka chick-peas) are the beans themselves, water, salt and preservatives. Next time taste the liquid from the canned beans _before_ adding it to your hummus. Note the stale, canned flavor. Nasty! After tasting it, you won't have any problem draining the beans, rinsing them, discarding the canning liquid, and replacing it with fresh water.

What do you think you gain from the canning liquid? What do you think you'll lose if you don't use it? I guarantee you that there's enough bean taste in the beans without the packing water. You might want to replace some salt, but probably not.

BDL


----------



## goldilocks (May 21, 2013)

I'll try that, thanks.


----------

